
Companies Can Now Claim Their Profiles On Developer Reputation Site Coderwall - vectorbunny
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/11/coderwall-team-profiles/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
dreamdu5t
This _is_ another job board. The problem is that letting the companies
describe what it's like to work there isn't going to be reflective of what
it's _actually_ like to work there. Half the startups that say "flexible
office hours" don't actually mean it once you're there, and many things
similar to that.

Developers who work there have opinions about the company and their experience
that they cannot share openly for obvious reasons.

I'd be interested in a service that exposed that kind of information.

~~~
vollmarj
I think coderwall is awesome because it gives you an idea of what the culture
is like within the company. You get to see who else is on the team and what
they are good at.

~~~
anon987
> I think coderwall is awesome because it gives you an idea of what the
> culture is like within the company.

I think it's better to ask tough questions during a phone or in-person
interview. With something like coderwall it's easy for them to say "oh sorry
that's old information" on your first day but it's too late - you're stuck in
a hell job.

Asking your prospective employer tough questions during the interview goes
hand-in-hand with the 2nd problem: The companies will only post the good
things, not bad.

The other big problem is I would guess a lot of these will turn into vague
corporate mission statements or copy and pastes of recruiting e-mails with
nothing too specific, just a lot of flowered up language.

> You get to see who else is on the team and what they are good at.

Who's going to keep that information updated and how frequently will it be
updated? Getting the names of your teammates and then Googling them would
likely be a much better source of finding out what they're truly good at.

------
freeslave
yay! i just claimed coke (<http://www.coca-cola.com/>)

